# Tranny swap



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

The input shaft on my 5 speed 92 G20 (non-touring) got dammaded after the friction disk stripped out. Rather than rebuild, I was going to salvage a tranny from the bone yard. My question was could I use a tranny from a more common vehicle such as an older style SE-R, and if so which years whould be a direct match (or close to it)?


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

YES YOU CAN USE A TRANNY FROM A SER. NOT SURE WHAT YEARS BUT I KNOW 91-96 WILL WORK FOR YOU. HOW DID IT STRIP OUT? WAS IT A AFTERMARKET CLUTCH? I HAD A SOLID HUD 4 PUCK RACE CLUTCH THAT THE CENTER STRIPED ON IT FROM A BAD CASTING. GOT LUCKY IT DIDNT HURT TRANNY!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

Good news! I pulled my tranny last night and it turns out that the outer part of my friction disk separated from the hub rather than the hub being stripped out. The bad news is the clutch I had put in was a cheep piece of junk so I need to buy a new one. Should I by after market again or play it safe with a nissan clutch? If after market, who makes a good clutch for the G20?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

So your tranny wasn't bad? What kind of clutch did you have? If you have preformance mods, ACT and JWT clutchs are decent. Anything else will work unless they are from Japan. But if you are not adding extra power to your car, stock Nissan clutch is most reliable one to go i think...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

If you use the SE-R LSD trans , you will also need an LSD G20T Left axle !! the SE-R Trans will have a lower final drive , thats a good thing !!!


----------

